# Einige Klassen werden nicht resolved



## Jay1980 (23. Sep 2009)

Servus,

will gerade mein HalloWelt-Servlet in die Tat umsetzen.

Leider zeigt es mir beim Eclipse-Template schon ein paar fehlende Imports an:
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

Meine Suche ergab, dass sich da wohl von Java5 auf Java6 was getan hat, welche Datei man einbinden muss. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich irgendwo eine Datei finden muss, eine jar-Datei die ich in den Build-Path des Projekts einbinden muss. Wie heisst diese Datei und wo finde ich sie?

Ich nutze Eclipse J2EE auf Ubuntu.

Danke vorab.


----------



## Geeeee (23. Sep 2009)

Eigentlich sollte sich das "von ganz alleine klären", wenn du ein "dynamic Web Project" angelegt, einen Server (z.B. Tomcat) in Eclipse eingebunden und mit dem Projekt verknüpft hast.


----------



## Jay1980 (23. Sep 2009)

Servus,

okay ich habe es nun vorerst geschafft!

Ich nutze Tomcat, dann geh ich auf die Projekt-Preferences, dann auf Buil Path, dann auf Add External Jar, dann schau ich an dem Ort, an dem ich den Tomcat liefen habe und dort ist im Verzeichnis lib einige Jars drin, da wähle ich die Datei 'servletapi.jar' aus und schon sind die import-Fehler weg.


----------



## Geeeee (23. Sep 2009)

Eigentlich sollte das Eclipse selber schaffen, wenn das Projekt und der Server eingerichtet sind.


----------



## Jay1980 (23. Sep 2009)

Ich denke es lag daran, dass ich Tomcat noch nicht gestartet hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt. Als ich dann nämich ein weiteres Projekt anlegte und der Server noch lief, dann deichselte er das selbst, zumindest hatte dann mein Servlet-Template keine fehlenden Imports, obwohl es ja ein neues Projekt ist und ich davon ausging, da muss ich die Geschichte mit dem Build-Path wieder machen.


----------



## maki (23. Sep 2009)

Legst du wirklich ein "dynamic webproject" an?
Dazu braucht man keinen Tomcat, das schafft Eclipse mit dem WTP auch ganz ohne Tomcat


----------



## Geeeee (23. Sep 2009)

Ups..sorry mein Fehler. Natürlich braucht man den Tomcat dann nicht, nur -wie wir beide schon gesagt haben- das dynamic web project.


----------



## Jay1980 (23. Sep 2009)

Ich lege ein dynamic web project an, ja. Aha, na wenn ich da mal etwas mehr Erfahrung habe, dann blicke ich das schon - ich bin da ja noch ganz am Start.


----------

